# Carved Wooden Sign/Plaque



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Had some good friends of mine that got married a few months back and I finally finished their gift. It's a carved plaque for their patio. They are into sailing so I went with this theme. The dimensions are 32" long X 15" tall by 2" thick on a cedar slab. I did the letters with a mini router. Everything else is hand carved in relief, painted, then sanded. 5 coats of spar urethane. My photography is not the best it could be.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful work Set!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Gave out some green for that nice work but forgot to leave a comment.

Nice job


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Great work! Worth the wait.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Good looking

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That really is beautiful work!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. Now it's back to the shop to make more sawdust!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Man, that looks great! Good job!


----------



## Dmoore482 (Sep 18, 2014)

That is some great work.


----------

